# Beet Harvest



## HoboClown (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw on here a few weeks ago about the beet harvest I knew I was late but I applied, They called me today it seems they are having trouble finding help and they told me if I had friends interested to let them know.
Just throwing this out there to help anyone in need.


----------



## plagueship (Aug 10, 2011)

watch out for the junkies


----------



## 1544c (Aug 15, 2011)

i know there is one over in Renville MN. not sure about the prerequisites for employment, one might need to take a piss test for drugs


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Aug 15, 2011)

im headed to Drayton, ND, in the mornin, or in a couple days. since rides and weather are pry gonna suck, me being out in kansas and all, i need a damn good time to get there....before end of september. man idc, as longs as its legit, show me the money. the guy said i was approved EVEN if i didnt get my shit in , in time, guess i filled out an old ap back in february.... but ill be there in time :]


----------



## HoboClown (Aug 17, 2011)

I am heading to Grand Forks on the 22nd Fuck Kansas


----------



## dprogram (Aug 19, 2011)

Help! I got a call back for the beet harvest but my dad didn't take the number down...trying to remember which site and which number to call back. Damn. Any help is totally appreciated.


----------



## HoboClown (Aug 19, 2011)

Express Employment Services maybe?


----------



## Puckett (Aug 19, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> im headed to Drayton, ND, in the mornin, or in a couple days. since rides and weather are pry gonna suck, me being out in kansas and all, i need a damn good time to get there. :]



i went from overlandpark kansas to slab city and it took me 4 days. getting rides isnt that bad if you try.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 21, 2011)

I worked in Overland Park for a year....it was amazing. I met so many cool people. I felt like I was back in the South (in regards to kindness) yet the police were extremely rude. I miss KCMO so much...someone give me a hug! J/K


----------



## dprogram (Aug 24, 2011)

Found the number to call for the Beet Harvest and waiting on yet another call back. Fuck. I'm working Thurs-Sun 10-6 for the next 4 weeks. Hope they leave a call back number this time.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh if anyone wants the number it's 1-888-791-6738 and the harvest begins in like 37 days. Maybe I'll see some you guys out there. Hopefully I can work hard and play hard while the harvest lasts. =)


----------

